
Net neutrality problem explained like a boss, by Andrew Lippman - aualtopoll
https://twitter.com/pcorp/status/951831890733993984
======
bradknowles
Here’s the original YouTube link: [https://youtu.be/AdANAZ-
bk44](https://youtu.be/AdANAZ-bk44)

